

ReadyForZero’s Free Service Eases Credit Card Troubles - Minnesota
http://www.xconomy.com/san-francisco/2011/02/02/readyforzeros-free-service-eases-credit-card-troubles/

======
ntulip
sounds nice but once it asks for the last 4 digits of the SSN it dies because
it can't pull my credit.

